# Flounder of a Lifetime - 1st Picture



## borntofish (Jul 23, 2004)

Trying out my phone camera. Hope it works.

Borntofish


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

wow! congrats on that beauty!


----------



## Spekaholic (May 21, 2004)

That's not a flounder...........that's a halibut!!! LOL. Nice fish! I bet it put up a good fight.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It's great to see one that size taken on rod-n-reel. Congrats on a fine catch!


----------



## SenorSheephead (Jul 10, 2004)

wow nice fish....i thought the 20incher my nephew caught was nice but it dont compare to that one.....too bad this aint STAR Tourney time or you'd have the title to a new boat...........just for the record that 20incher my nephew caught was 3lbs11oz and got him 3rd runner up this year in the STAR...takin after his good ole uncle i guess....i won the starteen sheepshead division in 02......congrats on the hellacious flounder.....


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

Great fish what did it measure and weigh?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

*Wow*

****!! My best is 251/2" and I was awed, that thing is huge.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

congrats!!!!!!

awesome catch


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Cool!!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

*Nice Fish*

Did ya have to gaf that one??

Eddie


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 19, 2004)

*Fish/Camera*

Great catch and a suprisingly reasonable image off a cheap cell phone camera!!


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the saddle blanket. Have a great holiday season !


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Congrats. We were out Saturday in the Galveston Channel as well and it was a WINDDDDDDDY day for sure. We caught 3 flatties using artificials.....tsnami (sp?) and red bass assassins. Caught them later in the day.

Beautiful fish!!!!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

nice fish....thanks fior the pic


----------



## finseeker (May 21, 2004)

*one fine flounder*

Howdy,THATS ONE FINE FLATFISH!


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

PHOTOSHOP!!! LOL j/k helluva flatty man, those were some thick f-illets I bet!


----------



## slotman100 (Jul 25, 2004)

*:fireworks :bounce: Now That is a FLOUNDER!!!!!!:fireworks *



:cheers: 


:brew2: That deserves a few cold ones:brew2: 
Congratulations


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

usually camera phones take crappy photos but your's looks pretty clear. nice photo and flounder


----------



## ripalip (Oct 11, 2004)

Mont- I have been fishing for 60 years and don't think I have even come close to that flattie--great catch---Make hook setting an Olympic event-ripalip


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Nice halibut...errr flounder! WOW

MEGABITE


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

wow, what a flounder! thanks for posting the picture, although the picture just doesnt do it justice. that big girl was HUGE i tell ya! its been great getting to know you and susan this year. see ya there!

trudy


----------

